# heriditery(sp)



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

i spelled it wrong but its late.... point is my buddys dog just passed the other day from congestive heart failure. has anyone heard of this being an issue with camelot/dagger or mealers blue dogs? bruno was only just now about to turn two years old.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

What dogs are you speaking of with Mealers? I have a heavy bred mealers dog on the bottom and he is slightly short winded IMO on a hard workout. I haven't seen or heard of the heart problem before off of his dogs? Keep me in the loop on that.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss! Please pass my condolences to your friend.

Unfortunately, unless the dogs are tested for heart issues and or die from their heart condition especially at a young age and people are made aware of it, you won't be able to find out if it truly runs in that particular line.

I'd make the breeder aware of what happened to your dog because 
many heart conditions are genetic.

here is some info for you:
OFA: Cardiac Congenital Disease

Hope that helps!!!


> he is slightly short winded IMO on a hard workout.


Also wanted to add a dog being more winded or tired than what you'd expect after a workout may or may not be a sign depending on other factors like length of muzzle. I'd get the dog checked to be on the safe side. JMO


----------



## pitking2 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry about your loss!!!


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks yall, i'll let him know. the dogs mom is mealers blue mercedes. this is the first ive heard of the condition in pits at all, really. im sure it happens, its just the first case ive seen. was just curious if anyone else had. hopefully it was just a fluke. i did let the people we got him from know, and they are going to contact the others.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Also just an FYI larger dogs are more likely to have heart issues. As Patch said though theres no way to tell if its genetic unless test where done on the dogs in the pedigree.
Poor Guy


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

hey guys it may come across as if im out to bash the mealers blood line but thats simply not the case. i like the dogs, almost owned a half mealer dog myself, have worked my buddies dog along side mine many times. but as i was asking if anyone had heard of this as a problem, which doesnt seem the case on here. but today i was talking to a guy i work with occasionally and he had to put his mealer dog down earlier this summer, they went out for a walk in the woods and his boy got to chasing deer and ended up having a heat stroke. the guy is a medic so its not like he let it happen. the dog was off tutonka.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [216217] :: WOODSON'S FAUCEE BOY This is the ped on my mealer dog. I haven't found really no one with the mealer blood that is into the dogs except the weight pull guys and we condition totally different than a weight pull dog. I condition athletes, where the other guys concentrate on the strength side of it more, IMO. I couldn't find the Blue Mercedes pedigree out there but I am happy with the dog I own and he is excellent athlete just slightly short winded, IMO. The dog I own can jump at least 8-9ft in the air at least, has a great gait as well for a big dog, and has great conformation as well. I am not a fan of the mealer blue dogs like the ped I have but my dogs write their own peds, not the other way around. If you could give me the sire/dam of the blue mercedes dog it would be greatly appreciated. I have bred my dog only once and his offspring are more athletes than he will ever be, I corrected it on the short wind through the dam when they were bred, total accident on picking a good bitch for him but sometimes you just get lucky.


----------

